# Easy way to clean glass and interior of Masterbuilt new generation smoker with glass window..



## smoking in nye (Jul 15, 2013)

Even though Masterbuilt says don't use chemicals in the smoker, I have discovered that using Clorox disinfecting wipes work great. If you use them while the unit is still warm, EVERYTHING wipes right off. I than spray the inside with clear water to rinse away anything from the wipes and dry it out. I have smoked three times with my new smoker and the indside still looks practically new.To not clean these smokers out and letting the smoke and juices built up inside seems very unhealtly to me.


----------



## ats32 (Jul 15, 2013)

I use the Magic Eraser pads by Mr. Clean. Zero chemicals and it cleans in seconds.


----------



## themule69 (Jul 15, 2013)

ATS32 said:


> I use the Magic Eraser pads by Mr. Clean. Zero chemicals and it cleans in seconds.


me2


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 15, 2013)

I use Magic Eraser as well on the window. Oven cleaner on the racks and hosed down at the car wash. That's it for cleaning here.


----------



## tromaron (Jul 16, 2013)

Alcohol and a paper towel cleans it right up when it's warm.


----------



## veryolddog (Jul 16, 2013)

I use a home made remedy of hydrogen peroxide and baking soda. We use this also on pots and pans which have baking stains.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 16, 2013)

Just a bit of info in case you skip a cleaning or two. There are Zero safety issues with dirty Smokers. Any Bacteria or Mold that grows between smokes will be killed and rendered harmless as soon as you Preheat that bad boy. Nothing wrong with cleaning the glass but you don't want to clean out the interior walls and destroy the seasoning and the flavor it contributes...JJ


----------



## jlh42581 (Nov 26, 2013)

I know this post is a few months old however....

I had a pellet stove in my last house. I cleaned the glass with a razor blade. It works so well my mother does it on her woodstove.

I work in a university, lady in the commerical kitchen was trying all kinds of things to clean the oven glass. Got her a blade, she was done in 10 mins. Said she wished someone showed her that ten years ago.

Try it, youll never go back to cleaning with chemicals.

Wanna know something else that cleans amazingly well... dont try this on food stuff... used dryer sheets. Try that on a dirty rim sometime.


----------



## keithaa (Nov 25, 2017)

tromaron said:


> Alcohol and a paper towel cleans it right up when it's warm.



All I had was the alcohol around. Warmed smoker  for a little bit wet a paper towel. Glass was sparkling like new in 5 minutes.
Thanks


----------



## dannylang (Nov 26, 2017)

thanks for the cleanup info, this is the only thing about a electric model that i hate.
dannylang


----------

